# HS928TASK1 Dual Articulated Chute



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

As a few of you may know I like to tinker with snowblowers, mostly with Hondas and Yamahas.

Here is a small upgrade (HSS Dual Articulated Chute and Deflector)that I had fitted previously on an HS828 and an HS624, but now decided to install it on an HS928TASK1 and I think it looks good :angel:.
I'll be doing a few more tweaks throughout Spring and Fall, but it should work well on increasing throwing distance and having better control on snow discharge (overall chute length is 33" vs 26" on the standard HS chute)

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

That last photo looks like you could blow the snow back into the bucket and make the illusive perpetual snow blowing machine for those Winters when you don't get much snow and still want to have fun.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice job. ccasion14:



RIT333 said:


> That last photo looks like you could blow the snow back into the bucket and make the illusive perpetual snow blowing machine for those Winters when you don't get much snow and still want to have fun.


I actually do this often with the M.Y., while doing narrow spots or going across the street and not wanting to blow into potential traffic before I can see around the corner. Once I can see I hoist 'er up and aim for the drainage ditch on the other side. 

Very precise to have the double knuckle, all machines should.


----------

